# wireless Fob



## phobos (Nov 1, 2008)

i am getting a fob (like the remote to lock you car) to tern on and lock me computer. My problem is to lock it in need to hit Windows key + L. I don't know how my keyboard talks to the motherboard. I think it sens a word fore every key or combination but i don't know if thats right or what that word is. Any help will be vary much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

You'd have to use a keyboard emulator. is it wireless by RF or IR? 

Google HIP

humn interface programmer


----------



## phobos (Nov 1, 2008)

It is RF and do you know were I can find a hardware emulator could I take the hardware out of an old keyboard and wire it to the fob and the motherboard? The old keyboard thing seems easy.


----------



## phobos (Nov 1, 2008)

It is RF and do you know were I can find a hardware emulator could I take the hardware out of an old keyboard and wire it to the fob and the motherboard? The old keyboard thing seems easy.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

try HIP. If it's by RF i'm not sure it will pick it up. But if it's by USB and RF, there's a chance.


----------

